# 2012 Nissan GT-R 7:24.22 Nurburgring Lap Time Video



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

After Nissan announced last Fall that it had shaved over two seconds a lap off its Nurburgring lap time, video of the run has now found its way onto the net.

The added power (530-hp in total), as well as numerous upgrades for the 2012 model allowed Nissan to shave 2.48 seconds off the previous time for a 7:24.22 lap.

As Nissan continues to upgrade the GT-R, however, rivals have stepped up their game as well, and the GT-R is still two seconds off the Viper ACR, and six seconds off the Porsche GT2 RS.

See the video after the jump:

More: *2012 Nissan GT-R 7:24.22 Nurburgring Lap Time Video* on AutoGuide.com


----------

